# Concerned about my oscar.



## mommatash0512 (Sep 21, 2020)

When I got him 2 years ago he was about an inch long and all chewed up from the other oscars. We weren't sure if he was even going to make it but with lots of TLC and his determination to live he did and has been healthy ever since although he is smaller than I expected. That may have something to do with all that energy going in to healing though I've been told. So now for what I'm concerned about. We upgraded tanks like 3 months ago now. He started jumping at the glass lids and slapping his tail against the glass. Before we switched tanks he was white with a bit of orange and orange eyes. In the last week he has these dark spots. Should I worry? If so what should I do to fix it?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Your Oscar looks fine. Most important thing to do for it is keep water as clean as possible. Jumping and splashing is not uncommon. What size tank is it in now?


----------



## mommatash0512 (Sep 21, 2020)

The current tank is a 90 gallon.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

90g is decent. Looks to be a barren tank though? No substrate, no deco?Oscar likes to dig, push things around. His splashing and jumping may be from plain boredom. I suggest a thin layer of gravel, maybe a couple larger rocks, piece of driftwood. Spruce the place up a bit,lol. What do you normally do for water changes?


----------



## mommatash0512 (Sep 21, 2020)

I took the pictures during a tank clean. I just hadn't put everything back yet. He won't tolerate rocks on the bottom. He swims to the top with the river rocks (Used so he doesn't try to swallow them) and spits them over the edge in the gap where the filters are. Decor was being washed and had yet to be put back in. He is picky. He does have stuff in there. I just notice the spots were darker and though okay now I really have to ask someone. I've never had one this color. We've only had tigers before.


----------

